# July Birthstone (Ruby) Now Available



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2014)

Be sure to get one since it's my birthstone!


----------



## f11 (Jul 5, 2014)

It's my Birthstone too.


----------



## Witch (Jul 5, 2014)

Its mine and my birthday month. Pink is my favorite, thanks 

We now have eleven stones and we can only teach ten. Any solution or we stuck?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

I will... _for youuuuu_...


----------



## Chris (Jul 5, 2014)

Oooh, I like the shade. Can't believe there is only one more unreleased birth stone. 

Bought it.  Although it's hidden. Just like the other 10.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Witch said:


> Its mine and my birthday month. Pink is my favorite, thanks
> We now have eleven stones and we can only teach ten. Any solution or we stuck?



Use it as a hold item.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay! I got my own July birthstone and my birthday is in July as well. Its Ruby, not too bad.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

wish i had TBT


----------



## Bowie (Jul 5, 2014)

It's a shame there's not enough space to display all of the birthstones.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay, just one more and I'll have them all


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 5, 2014)

OH MY GOSH ITS SO PRETTY
yaaay thank you!!!


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 5, 2014)

Got it!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 5, 2014)

I got one, it's so pretty!​


----------



## Capella (Jul 5, 2014)

rad


----------



## Lassy (Jul 5, 2014)

Wow nice color *^*


----------



## nekosync (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay, my birthstone. <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2014)

RIP September birthstone.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 5, 2014)

Yay my birthstone is finally here. I'm getting one right away!


----------



## Minties (Jul 5, 2014)

It's my birthstone too, just means I'll have to spam the forums to get it (;


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> RIP September birthstone.



As a September baby, I'm sad too.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> As a September baby, I'm sad too.



I'm not Sept, just the fact it's no longer in my inventory.


----------



## Jacob4 (Jul 5, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/3zsdxx hint hint


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 5, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> http://prntscr.com/3zsdxx hint hint



but the # won't be a multiple of 5??? uhm


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 7, 2014)

Got it~
August my birthstone is last~


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 7, 2014)

Still trying to get enough TBTs for this one. ;~;


----------



## Locket (Jul 7, 2014)

I need to post alot to get it, its mine also! I bet I can achieve it!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 7, 2014)

You guys are all so worried about TBT and stuff, just sell off a few villagers, convert the couple million Bells into TBT. Or spent six hours selling turnips at ridiculously high prices in another town like I did.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 7, 2014)

Now that I have my own birthstone, I think I'll sell all of my other ones and just keep my own. It doesn't feel as special if I have all of the others with it.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine was on the 5th  Got my ruby


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 7, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> Mine was on the 5th  Got my ruby



You share my birthday.  You legend.


----------



## Kildor (Jul 7, 2014)

Jajajja my birthstone! Glad its finally here!


----------



## Silversea (Jul 10, 2014)

So does that mean in September there will be a September Birthstone II?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 10, 2014)

Silversea said:


> So does that mean in September there will be a September Birthstone II?



I think we'll just be ruffling the hair of those who didn't get them the first time, to be honest.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 10, 2014)

The staff do plenty of retiring in terms of collectibles so I don't think it would be massively surprising.

Perhaps if they decide to do a new monthly collectible set they can bring back the old ones just at a higher price i.e. 599 instead of 299.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Got it :3


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 10, 2014)

Silversea said:


> The staff do plenty of retiring in terms of collectibles so I don't think it would be massively surprising.
> 
> Perhaps if they decide to do a new monthly collectible set they can bring back the old ones just at a higher price i.e. 599 instead of 299.



Retiring? As in, removing it from everyone's profiles, or just never rereleasing it?


----------



## Silversea (Jul 14, 2014)

Retiring as in just not releasing any more.


----------



## Locket (Jul 14, 2014)

And, I discarded it on accident.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 14, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Got it :3





Star Fire said:


> And, I discarded it on accident.



Oops there it is


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

I must love the July birthstone from afar...
be strong, boo. Be strong...


----------

